# salt fork



## PHATE (Mar 29, 2005)

have they started lowering the lake yet? hoping to hit the spillway this week.


----------



## night vision (Apr 26, 2016)

From the ODNR website Salt fork draw down is scheduled 11/15 to 12/1.


----------

